# Ficelle bike info(pics)



## Rollonby7474 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,I'm new to TheCABE.I've been collecting a few 70s and 80s road/touring bikes for a couple years now.I stumbled across and bought this Ficelle 10speed bike (pics).Can't seem to get any info or even a value online.Does anybody know anything about this brand and age? Thanks all! Roll On


----------



## juvela (Jul 5, 2018)

-----

Hello Rollonby7474,

Great buy for $50!

Importer/distributor for these was Island Cycle Supply Co. of Minneapolis.

wrt dating - a number of fittings have been changed out which complicates matters a bit.

Huret gear ensemble is mixed.  The Sachs Huret rear mech will have a four digit  date on its backside.  the first two numbers are the week of the year and the second two numbers are the year.  doubt it original however, because -

front mech says only Huret, looks to be model  700 which predates the Sachs period by a good deal since it launched in 1966.

original shift levers would have been Huret downtube controls but since we don't have them we cannot use their model as a dating aid.

Joytech is a Taiwan badge so the one wheel with this hub is not original.

other non-original fittings include, saddle, shift levers and seat binder.  original seat binder would have been an ALGI.  you can see where its washer rubbed away the copper paint on the binder ear of the seat lug.

pedal set is Lyotard model 36.

what is the bicycle's saddle pillar size?  the presence of the Vitus transfer suggests something on the order of 26.2mm or 26.4mm.

am writing from public library terminal.

will post again later with more information.

-----


----------



## Rollonby7474 (Jul 5, 2018)

Both hubs are Joytech b88's. The rear Sachs Huret mech also says ECO and has made in France and the number4983 on back of it.Unsure of saddle pillar size,seat post must be newer,it says 17nm and that's it.Thank you very much Juvela for the ongoing research,Roll On


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 6, 2018)

Velobase dates Huret Duopar Eco to late 1970s,..............................and the model 2490 Eco to early 80s


----------



## Rollonby7474 (Jul 6, 2018)

The Sachs Huret is the on bike and very smooth.Thanks for the info Bulldog1935,Roll On


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a Ficelle in a taller Mixte frame. It is a really nice rider. I tried to do some research on it when I first picked it up. I think early 70’s. I came across one thread that claimed they were made in Belgium, despite most think they originated from France. Nice find, enjoy the ride!


----------



## juvela (Jul 7, 2018)

-----

other spots you may wish to check for a date -

right end of handlebar (bar may be non-original)

portion of handlebar stem inside steerer (stem likely non-original)

backside of the four Weinmann brake caliper arms may be marked with a clockface type symbol.  if present, the two digit number in the centre is the year.

---

Huret front mech is our best date guide thus far.  In late 1973 Huret announced the launch of the Challenger Gear Enesemble which included a revised model 700 front mech badged as Challenger.  Parts did not ship until 1974.  Bicycle's front mech predates this.  If Ficelle had some old stock on hand they might have fitted this mech as late as 1974 or so but that is a rough limit going forward.

We know cycle originally came with a Huret gear ensemble because of the transfer on the left chainstay.  This transfer went out of use in the mid-1970's and was not generally available to the public.  If the front mech were a replacement we would see the marks on the seat tube from the mounting of a previous mech.

Does Vitus tubing transfer say three tubes Vitus or all tubes Vitus?  Would expect three tubes due to presence of stamped ends on frame.

---

Island cycle Supply Co. may still be going.  Found this contact information for them.  Perhaps they have some catalogue or brochure information for thier Ficelle cycles.  It has been ~forty-five years so one would have to hope there is someone still at the company who has been there that long!

Island Cycle Supply Co.

425 Washington Avenue North

Minneapolis,

Minnesota  55401

Tel.  (612) 333-7771

Edit - oops just learned now that they have closed.  

-----


----------



## Rollonby7474 (Jul 7, 2018)

It says 3 tube Vitus. Check out this link,click on the 3 different pages to zoom in and read ~ http://www.velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=486
Thanks,Roll On


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 8, 2018)

3 tube means the main triangle is Vitus alloy steel, the fork and rear triangles are hi-ten steel.


----------



## Rollonby7474 (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks Bulldog1935,Roll On


----------



## Rollonby7474 (Jul 9, 2018)

bikerbluz said:


> I have a Ficelle in a taller Mixte frame. It is a really nice rider. I tried to do some research on it when I first picked it up. I think early 70’s. I came across one thread that claimed they were made in Belgium, despite most think they originated from France. Nice find, enjoy the ride!



Thanks Bikerbluz,Roll On


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2018)

-----

Regarding the cycle's frame -

tubing - we have established that three main tubes are Vitus.  possible that blades and stays may be Durifort.  in this closeup image of a Bertin bicycle from the same era as our machine we can see the Durifort marking in the left seat stay.  also visible is the ALGI seat binder bolt - what the Ficelle would have worn originally.






possible that frameset's steerer may carry some information such as a date, serial number or tubing mark.  one possible tubing mark is that of NERVOR.

lugset is NERVEX Serie Legere Professional Model Nr. 49/162

fork crown is Vagner Nr. DP

bottom bracket shell is Gargatte Freres

pump pegs are NERVEX Nr. 845

unable to identify dropouts.  another manufacturer who employed this model was Lejeune-Sauvage.

the seat stay cap employed is one available to all.  one other manufacturer who used it extensively was St. Etienne.

-----


----------



## Rollonby7474 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info,Juvela....I found another Ficelle and purchased it.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey Rollon, that mixte looks identical to mine. Same color. Same set up.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 13, 2018)

Except mine has drop bars on it


----------



## juvela (Jul 13, 2018)

-----

Interesting that the mixte has MAFAC brake levers and calipers yet has a CLB front hanger.

Look forward to additional imagery.

Frame made with NERVEX Serie Legere lug pattern 45/159 &  Gargatte Freres bottom bracket shell. 

Nice that it came with alloy wheels.  Steel is the more typical on mixte models.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Aug 10, 2019)

bikerbluz said:


> Except mine has drop bars on it




Looks like I'm going to get one later this afternoon. If so, I'll Post photos tomorrow...


----------



## HARPO (Aug 10, 2019)

I just came home with the bike. This one is white with light blue pinstripes...and drop bars, just like @bikerbluz said his has.

I'll start a new Post tomorrow with a bunch of photos, but I can tell you this...excellent condition, ALL ORIGINAL...right down to the dried out Hutchinsen tires. 
The attached photo was one from the Craiglslist listing, where I also purchased the Raleigh Grand Prix I posted yesterday.


----------



## 59ctd (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello Rollonby7474,

Yes, that Ficelle almost certainly came from Island Cycle Supply.  I sold quite a few of them as a teenager with a small basement shop I ran in the late 70s/early 80s.  The gold one looks like the one my father had and the Suntour shift levers and Weinmann rims match what I put on his bike.  These Racer bikes all came with sew-up tires and so most of them were replaced with more normal style wheels/tires/tubes before I sold them.  I have one Ficelle Racer as well in white and one mixte in a light blue color.


----------

